# Damplifier Pro review



## 99StangGT (Jun 12, 2005)

I received my free door pack from Damplifier. My first impressions were WOW this stuff is thick. I dont have any pictures being my wife had the camera. I installed in my doors, on the outer skin of the door. I always clean the surface with lacquer thinner to remove any dirt or oils. This stuff sticks like glue. Very easy to cut and had no mess. As far as sound I can not get into that being the doors are not deadened or sealed yet. I can only compare to Dynamat and Raamat. Compared to Dynamat Dampliifier sticks better and is thicker, havent used the thick dynamat. Compared to Raamat it is thicker and they both seem to be equal in sticking to the door. I will be buying more of this to finish my doors for sure. I want to thank them for the free door pack.


----------

